# Roman Ogee selection



## Mahoganychip (Oct 27, 2016)

Greetings,


I want to order a 1/4" shank (or 1/2" if its better) Roman Ogee bit for some 3/4" maple to be used for trim work. My guess is that this question is a no brainer so yes, I'm a novice in woodworking who has not acquired a collection of router bits yet. But there are so many specific types out there for a roman ogee I didn't know where to start and the last thing I want to do is take my best guess only to find I need to send it back. About all I know is that I want to replicate something that has a roman ogee feature with 1/4" convex and concave rounds positioned evenly with the 3/4" stock. 


Thanks,


MahoganyChip


----------



## Mahoganychip (Oct 27, 2016)

Or perhaps there is a reference chart I missed somewhere that lays out all the nomenclature and dimensions I seek to order what I'm looking for?...


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Is this something like you were looking for"

http://www.grizzly.com/products/3-4...747?utm_campaign=zPage&utm_source=grizzly.com

You might also look up MLCS they sell a lot of router bits

https://www.mlcswoodworking.com/


----------



## Mahoganychip (Oct 27, 2016)

Thank you Catpower. With so many variations on these bits I was confused with which bearing sizes, 5/32 vs 7/32 radius, and 1-3/8 vs 1-1/2 diameters etc... 


Kind regards,


Mahogany Chip


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This meets your requirements*

It's got the 1/4" raduis and works for 3/4" thick stock:

https://www.mlcswoodworking.com/cgi...id=SSMSB9720221981955002008.7273&redirect=yes


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

not sure what your budget or need is. whiteside makes a high quality cutter, but freud now has a 4 wing roman ogee cutter that gives a much cleaner cut and reduced burn risk on hardwoods.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I use the 4 wing Freud Roman Ogee that Tim mentioned and I use it a lot. It cuts very clean and smooth. The one I got is the 1/2" shank (most of mine are 1/2" because I feel they are less prone to vibration issues, especially with a large cutterhead like this bit).

David

PS - when I click on the link I provided it pulls up the Canadian Amazon but I can see the URL and it is just like I copied it, from the US Amazon - not sure why that happens but you can just replace the .ca with .com at the end of Amazon and it will pull up the US site.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

difalkner said:


> I use the 4 wing Freud Roman Ogee that Tim mentioned and I use it a lot. It cuts very clean and smooth. The one I got is the 1/2" shank (most of mine are 1/2" because I feel they are less prone to vibration issues, especially with a large cutterhead like this bit).
> 
> David
> 
> PS - when I click on the link I provided it pulls up the Canadian Amazon but I can see the URL and it is just like I copied it, from the US Amazon - not sure why that happens but you can just replace the .ca with .com at the end of Amazon and it will pull up the US site.


And you will feel much better when you see the US price. 😄


----------

